# rami miami cycle



## kccomet (Apr 11, 2015)

picked this up this morning, how could i say no to this crusty jewel, these dam bikes just wont leave me alone. badged rami miami cycle comments easy critics, shes pretty crusty


----------



## jkent (Apr 11, 2015)

Crusty..... True but still wayyyyyy cool bike. 
Love that front tire.
Looks like it has been there 100 years.
JKent


----------



## kccomet (Apr 11, 2015)

did a little light clean up and found a little orange color under all that patina. it looks like the headtube and fenders were black and the frame and fork were orange if original colors. i was almost laughing as i was scrubbing the excitement of finding a little color in a really crusty 100 year old bike


----------



## filmonger (Apr 11, 2015)

Niccce!


----------



## luckyfind (Apr 11, 2015)

Sweet find! Love those Miami's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2015)

kccomet said:


> picked this up this morning, how could i say no to this crusty jewel, these dam bikes just wont leave me alone. badged rami miami cycle comments easy critics, shes pretty crusty




Remember ,one day you will also be old and crusty.


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey!!

I have that Identical Fork!!!
Is that a Miami Fork???


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2015)

How bout a better pic of the badge? Looks cool!


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 11, 2015)

i like this way better than any restored anything........it looks exactly as it should at its age....please resist the urge to change anything........one mans crust is all of mans "honest" wear


----------



## mike j (Apr 11, 2015)

This bike is screaming for a resto. If it could talk, it would probably say; " Help me, I don't want to look like one of those annoying anti-smoking commercials".


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 11, 2015)

stoops


----------



## ranman (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nice Comet! Good find. I am of the opinion to clean and scrub it up some and leave it the way it is.


----------



## ranman (Apr 12, 2015)

One of these days I may actually figure everything out here on the cabe - then again, maybe not. Great score Comet! Beautiful bike! I also enjoy cleaning and scrubbing somewhat - not into full restores - but to each his own!


----------



## chitown (Apr 12, 2015)

carlitos60 said:


> Hey!!
> 
> I have that Identical Fork!!!
> Is that a Miami Fork???




It looks more like a Davis fork. Hoofhearted may know!!!???

Great bike!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 12, 2015)

Looks circa 1920 Davis/Shelby. Cool bike. Could we get a picture of the seat stay seat clamp area? The seat stay bridge and seat post clamp are great indication of mfg.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 12, 2015)

a few more pics as requested


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 12, 2015)

chitown said:


> It looks more like a Davis fork. Hoofhearted may know!!!???
> 
> Great bike!






*You are correct, chitown ... that is a Davis fork ... as is the chainring --
note the six, crank drive-pin holes.

Nice Miami-Built frame.  This particular Rami badge is one I've never seen previously.

Nice .......*



......................  patric


----------

